# Worming Pills + Empty Crop



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Et all... looking for some advise here from anyone with experience with the following product... 

From Jedds, I just received a bottle of *MediWorm*, de-worming pills, by *MedPet*.

The directions say, "Dose one (1) Mediworm tablet per pigeon. The tablet must be dosed on an empty crop."

I usually feed my birds both morning and evening, giving them half of their daily ration per feeding. I put their feed out for 15 to 30 minutes and then the feeders come up.

Do y'all think...

a) I give them their normal morning feeding and then when I come home don't give them their evening feed, but rather they get their MediWorm tablets and then they don't get feed again until the next morning?

or

b) Should I feed them normal "today". Skip "tomorrow's" morning feeding and then give them their MediWorm tablets "tomorrow" evening?

... in other words, how long from the last feed is long enough, but not too long, to constitute an "empty crop" for an adult pigeon??


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> ... in other words, how long from the last feed is long enough, but not too long, to constitute an "empty crop" for an adult pigeon??


Spartrix has similar directions .. dose on an empty crop .. I give such meds first thing in the morning after having pulled the feed and water the night before and then wait about two-three hours after dosing before providing food/water. It takes about two-three hours for the crop to empty.

Terry


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks Terry. What I think I'll do is give them their normal feed this morning before I go to work. Take up the feeders when I leave for work as usual. Come by the house around noon and take up the water and grit. Then when I get home around 5pm, I'll dose them with the MediWorm tabs and then not give them feed or water again until at least 8pm. Does that sound about good?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

ZigZagMarquis said:


> Thanks Terry. What I think I'll do is give them their normal feed this morning before I go to work. Take up the feeders when I leave for work as usual. Come by the house around noon and take up the water and grit. Then when I get home around 5pm, I'll dose them with the MediWorm tabs and then not give them feed or water again until at least 8pm. Does that sound about good?




Sounds good to me. It gives them enough hours to absorb the meds and they won't get hungry either.

Reti


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Well, I did what I said I would... feed them this morning & took their feed up before I left for work... came by the house at noon and took up their water and grit... when I got home at 5pm... they all got MediWorm tabs... it was "fun" catching 20 birds and giving them each a pill... they all just "loved" it...  I was done by 6pm. I'll put their water and some feed out after 8:30pm.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Sounds like as much "fun" as a Vet visit!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah, tell me about it, especially when it came time to catch BigBird and give him his pill. That bird dispells the myth that pigeons don't bite, I swear he weighs 10 lbs and can wing-slap the taste right out of your mouth!!


----------

